# Re-directing HTML



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi all

I have my own website hosted on Tripod.com. I recently bought the domain name: www.ultrabrightleds.co.uk and 30mb of web space. As my new website is not complete yet I want users to be redirected to my old site at tripod. I have used the following code:

<html>
<head>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="REFRESH" CONTENT="0;
URL= http://ultrabrightblueleds.tripod.com">
</head>
</html>

Which seems to be correct. This is saved under the name "index.htm". But it isn't working it just brings up the code.

Help anyone?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

What is your tripod site? Can I take a look at the index.htm page there?


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah Danrak

My tripod site is at http://ultrabrightblueleds.tripod.com/index.html

Mark


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I don't see the meta tags in there anywhere. I tried index.htm and it said the page doesn't exist.


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Hey mcornbill,

All you really need to do now is Find out the DNS Information for your old host.........Go to your Domain Name Registrant (Which could be the same as your new hosting company), and tell them to point that IP Address and the domain name (The new one) to the old (Tripod) Server.........And give them the DNS INFO


Basically you are saying when people type in your new Domain name, Your Tripod Website will open up instead!

Or you can do it the way you are doing it now where on page load, you initialize an automatic direct to the old link, But just letting you know when you do that, all visitors will see the "Tripod" Address in the Address Bar.........

Let us know how it goes.

Best Regards,

DaTruMasta


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

hey Danrak. it is index.html not .htm if that helps. It is the first page of my tripod website.


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Have done it guys.

I think the code I used f a website needed a bit more doing to it. Cheers for the help

Mark


----------

